# Male Rat soon available in NY/Tri State Area



## RandomWiktor (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a large adult male rat that will soon be available for adoption. I will not be placing him immediately, but do hope to place him within the next month. If you are seeking a male rattie and are an experienced, knowledgeable, compassionate home, please PM me for further discussion of adoption. Below is information on the rat.

















This photo shows his bad eye; in just days of treatment, it is healing well - but his sight will likely be limited on this site.

Stats: 
Adult Male, exact age unknown, intact (un-neutered).
Predominantly black with white underbelly/legs.
Disposition seems gentle when being petted, but will need some socialization to be a trust-worthy, friendly rat.
He currently has an injury to his cornea and will not be placed until it has been properly treated; I suspect he will have a degree of vision loss in the wounded eye.

Background: 
This rat was surrendered to me this week by a woman because he nipped her son, who has an immunodeficiency and was thus jeopardized by such behavior. He was living in an unenriched 10g tank with a hide and that's about it. He seems somewhat nervous but not outright vicious; I had no trouble petting him and moving him into the cage he'll be living in while I foster him. 

Interested?
I am willing to place this rat in an experienced, knowledgeable home when his eye has healed and I have properly evaluated his temperament once settled in. I will require that you fill out an adoption form, speak to me on the phone, and show me at least a photo of the living quarters you will provide to ensure that you are an appropriate home; I feel this is more important than a fee. I would prefer he go to a home with other rats, but understand that introducing male rats can be tricky business - you must be willing to accommodate a "plan B." I will transport throughout the tri-state area of NY, NJ, and CT to a home or someone on a transport chain. I will also consider going as far Scranton, Albany, Binghamton, etc. PM me if you feel you would be a good home for the rat.

Thank you!


----------

